
The Onion Speaks To Every Fanboy’s Fear: With Jobs Out, A Grotesque MacBook - brianbreslin
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/10/grotesque-macbook/
======
Semiapies
Why not link to the actual article, instead of a TechCrunch post about it?

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/interim-apple-chief-
under-f...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/interim-apple-chief-under-fire-
after-unveiling-gro,19111/)

------
iwwr
Reminds me of the film eXistenZ.

